# Free reef materials



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have 31 pieces of 15" concrete pipe available in Loxley, AL. Free to anyone who wants it. We will load it if you haul it. PM me for details.


----------



## bayougrande (Oct 4, 2007)

check ur pm's


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'd love it but may be out of my handling league. I looked online, does 127lbs per foot sound right?


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

That would be a very accurate weight. We have sunk some in the past, its great for about 5-10 years depending on where you sink it. Its just so hard to get out. We have a couple hundred feet of anything from 12" to 48", a few joints in the 60" range, and a ton of drainage structures, manholes, and things like that but its so hard for us to find an afordable way to haul it out. Mr. Walters, the REEF MAKER guy hauled some stuff out for us in the past, but its just a little out of our price range now. As far as those weights go, yeah-the 15" is about 172 lb/ft and they are usually 8' joints.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yes, that weight is close to correct. This material is still available if anyone wants it.


----------



## Nitemare28 (Jun 11, 2012)

*Reef material*

I have a way to haul these. I am interested in picking them up. 
Thx.


----------



## Nitemare28 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have a way to haul these. I am interested in picking them up. 
Thx.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

Best time for me is monday-friday during business hours. Call me at 251-209-2940. Thanks.


----------



## Capt.Kyle (May 7, 2012)

thats what my big 27 carolina skiff with the yam 350 would be great for


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

I still have this pipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## reef donkey (Aug 4, 2010)

how long is the pipe and how much does it weigh. Thanks you.


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

Each piece is 8' long, and it weighs about 1,100 lbs per piece.


----------



## duckhuntnfl (Sep 27, 2012)

ill take them if you still have them


----------



## chadau79 (Aug 2, 2010)

It is still available.


----------

